# Visa renewal blood test



## Sam Kushi (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys/girls,

I had to leave dubai as an exit so I can transfer my visa from my old sponsor, to the new one.

Now the reason why im writing this is because as soon as we landed in Germany, we smoked, and im not talking about cigarettes and I just remembered that as soon as I get back to dubai, I have a visa renewal blood test. Not doing any "hard" drugs.. just smoking.

Sorry for the bother
Regards
Sam


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

how long does cannabis stay in the body?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they only see what they test for. So, if they test for Cannabis then they may find it, but if they test for HIV then they will not 'see' it, because it is a different type of test.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They really only test for HIV and certain HEP strains. What they actually do is take about 10 peoples blood, dump it all together and test it in batches, then if one comes back dodgy - they retest the lot.


----------



## Sam Kushi (Jul 21, 2014)

Froglet said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but they only see what they test for. So, if they test for Cannabis then they may find it, but if they test for HIV then they will not 'see' it, because it is a different type of test.


But do they test for Cannabis when it comes to renewing the visa?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sam Kushi said:


> But do they test for Cannabis when it comes to renewing the visa?


it is the visa test that Choco is referring to.

they shouldn't be testing for drugs with the visa test. (but no-one is going to promise you that they don't)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

vantage said:


> how long does cannabis stay in the body?


Extract from above link


> Long-term use can make you depressed and less motivated.


 Not that you'd care though :thumb::thumb::thumb: Now where's that Mars bar gone?


----------

